# Fda Calculates Costs Of Lost Enjoyment If E-cigarette Rules Prevent Smoking



## devdev (2/6/14)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014...N0ED0A620140602?feedType=RSS&feedName=topNews

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (2/6/14)

interesting read, thanks


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

Well, this is very confusing. To much for my little brain to wrap around.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (2/6/14)

Very interesting concept


----------



## soonkia (2/6/14)

Yeah, that's really a difficult read. I think it's saying

The FDA's rulings say : If you want to do a eliquid, you have to get approval (with scientific testing backing it to say the product is safe) This will have the effect of less choice of juice on the market, which will reduce our enjoyment of the product to 70% of the current level.

Odds are, no more custard juices, and I enjoy custard - even if I know there's a potential of danger. But, that's my choice, I was warned, I take the risk, only myself to blame.

This will cause the uptake of ecigs to slow down as only 70% of people that are currently converting, will convert to ecigs as it's now less enjoyable. 

The weird thing - no other study has actually before has made the enjoyment factor count for as much in the final costing as this study has. I think it's a good thing, because the FDA has to justify regulations by doing these costing models.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

